# blind squirrel finds nut finally



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Put this hog on the bank today at the Rock. Chartruese eggs from Erie Outfitters. The last one of these I caught is exactly 4 days shy of a year ago, not counting the slightly larger - maybe 16inch one that fell off at the bank a week ago.

My goal is catch more steelhead this year than I did last year. At this point I'm tied, things are lookin' good 

Last years Dec 7th fish:


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

see, in the last photo, even chew gives steelhead gum disease...bahahahaha


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, typically use the can for size comparison to anything outdoors


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

No worries Tom, Your steelhead life changes forever in just one week!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> No worries Tom, Your steelhead life changes forever in just one week!


Josh McQueen, placing flies directly on the nose of steel since 1965. Making steelhead goo-goo for glo bugs.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

You basically take a fly the size of a husky tail and like a gate opens and closes, swing!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> like a gate opens and closes I swing!


LOL.. "cant resist" well you swing you need to go to the interbelt not all of us need to know!...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> You basically take a fly the size of a husky tail and like a gate opens and closes, swing!


Husky tails are the only way to fish for steel, you know. Broheem


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Lmao.....that plays in my head all the time....."you are supposed to catch steelies on the swing you know" 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> LOL.. "cant resist" well you swing you need to go to the interbelt not all of us need to know!...


you caught me before my edit Gribble! LOL


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

nforkoutfitters said:


> you caught me before my edit Gribble! LOL


..I know it was priceless almost cat like reflexes..lol..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I cannot wait to get out with Josh next week, looking forward to finding out what the heck I'm doing wrong. I'm by no means an expert fisherman, but I like to think I have half a clue. When it comes to chrome..... I down right stink though!

In all honestly if Josh can teach me a few things and puts me on a fish I'll sincerely be surprised. My guess is I'll somehow curse him and he'll never catch another one again


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

thephildo0916 said:


> Husky tails are the only way to fish for steel, you know. Broheem


I recently saw a guy using a rooster tail under your stereotypical red/white bobber the size of a racketball. I havn't tried it yet. Is this the steelhead fishermans best kept secret? Should I delete this post? Please advise.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Fishman said:


> I recently saw a guy using a rooster tail under your stereotypical red/white bobber the size of a racketball. I havn't tried it yet. Is this the steelhead fishermans best kept secret? Should I delete this post? Please advise.



He is referring to my husky's(dog) tail haha


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fishman.....watch "I'm quitting steelhead" on youtube lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I 'm going to check it out, after all this is all I caught today on an eastside unmentionable.












Took a chartruese spawn sac in a few feet of water, great fight despite minimal flow. If anyone has any construction projects in their immediate future the rivers appear to be full premium plywood peices.


----------

